# Winterizing The Black Tank



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Do we need to put antifreeze in the black tank? The last time we camped we dumped and then I added some watersoftner, blue chemical and some water. Do we need to drain this? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have always put a bit of antifreeze in the black tank (maybe like 1/2 gallon) just to make sure. Although if there is any water in there to freeze, it is not in a confined container, so I don't think that anything would happen if you don't. But I figure, an oz of prevention.......

BUT: be sure to a splash of antifreeze in your stool to keep the seal from drying out.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

As I winterize I always figured the pink RV antifreeze went into the gray water and black water tank as I cycled the antifreeze through the lines and filled up the sink traps. I am a cautious fellow, so I say if you go the extra step to put some in these tanks beyond that it will only help and never hurt. The pink stuff is a lot cheaper and much less headache than future repairs.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I clean my black tank with the quickie flush and let it drain. I flush the toilet until a good steady stream of the pink stuff comes out. I add enough pink stuff until it just starts to come out the dump valve and stop. I leave a bit in the toilet to keep the seal from freezing

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

happycampers,

Considering that it gets a little chilly where you live, I would definitely add a little anti-freeze to both the black and gray water tanks. The tank itself is not likely to be damaged by the cold (unless it is pretty full, which it shouldn't be anyway), but the valves could be susceptible to damage from a freeze. A little anti-freeze in the drain traps is important as well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

happycampers said:


> Do we need to put antifreeze in the black tank? The last time we camped we dumped and then I added some watersoftner, blue chemical and some water. Do we need to drain this? Thanks in advance for your help


 If you added water to the tank, you need to drain it. If the water sits on the dump valve and fills the pipe between the tank and valve, it will freeze and could bust the pipe and or valve. Add some anti freeze after you drain the tank.
JMHO, Bob


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I normally buy 2 jugs of the pink stuff and the grey water tank gets plenty from the flushing of the taps into the sink which forces water from the "J" drain into the tank. I normally have about 1/4 to 1/2 a jug left over and I just drain that into the black water tank. Before I do anything, I drain any fluids out of both tanks just to make sure they are empty.


----------

